# Compiling XSplash



## penguinhead (Jul 23, 2013)

I am trying to compile XSplash from source. The `make` process stops at this point:


```
xsplash.o: In function `composited_changed':
/root/xsplash-0.8.5/src/xsplash.c:471: undefined reference to `GTK_WIDGET_REALIZED'
```

Any clues?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 23, 2013)

Do you have GTK installed?

But this project uses the Linux framebuffer, and is not likely to work on FreeBSD without a fair amount of effort.


----------



## penguinhead (Jul 23, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XSplash

Usplash uses Linux framebuffer. And no, I don't have GTK installed! Will install it.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 23, 2013)

Okay, point being that FreeBSD boot process and rc.d scripts are very, very different from Linux.


----------



## penguinhead (Jul 23, 2013)

What do you recommend as a bootsplash manager for FreeBSD then? I am not satisfied with the default kernel bootsplash capabilities. The limit is 1024*768 and 256 colors even when using VESA.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2013)

There isn't anything else at the moment. Maybe the new syscons replacement, aptly named newcons, will have improved features with regards to splash-screens.

http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2013-04-2013-06.html#Newcons-Reboot


----------

